# HGH Experience



## BicepBandito (Jul 29, 2020)

To those who have been on HGH for a long time, do you ever see yourself coming off?

Do the benefits weigh out the costly price?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

BicepBandito said:


> To those who have been on HGH for a long time, do you ever see yourself coming off?
> 
> *Do the benefits weigh out the costly price? *


 No


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I've said it a million times

The name and price tag is the allure

'GROWTH hormone, whoa and look at the price! This must be secret'

Insulin and gh are overrated imo

And most of the size people 'see' from them is extremely transient and as soon as you come off you lose that water and fullness and the actual tissue gain pales in comparison to AAS.

There is benefits that cannot be achieved by AAS alone but most enquiring about these peptides arnt after these benefits but rather think it's some magical mass builder.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Just started 4iu Monday to Friday. If I get slightly improved sleep and better appetite I'll be happy as both and the latter in particular are something that I struggle with.

At 47 I might benefit more than younger users and I will update on anything else which I will see as a bonus. Some would argue that I'd be better off with mk677 but the blood sugar and lethargy stories I read put me off that one.

I did manage 1700 cals for breakfast this morning so early signs are encouraging.


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Just started 4iu Monday to Friday. If I get slightly improved sleep and better appetite I'll be happy as both and the latter in particular are something that I struggle with.
> 
> At 47 I might benefit more than younger users and I will update on anything else which I will see as a bonus. Some would argue that I'd be better off with mk677 but the blood sugar and lethargy stories I read put me off that one.
> 
> I did manage 1700 cals for breakfast this morning so early signs are encouraging.


 How long you intend staying on it? My sleep is shocking and has been for ages so interested on how you get on with it.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I used it for 5 years straight after having been on and off it for 5 years previously. I must say that it's expensive for what you get but I would say the gains you get from it are minimal but quality gains that won't be lost. The main benefit from it was the anti ageing effect. I've been off it for about a year and wrinkles have started appearing all over the place that previously weren't there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> I've said it a million times
> 
> The name and price tag is the allure
> 
> ...


 Totally agree with @swole troll here.

I used HGH for decades when I competed and it helped retain muscle when on low calories, although I got very little in terms of muscle tissue from it, to be honest, given that NO I would not say it is worth the price.

Insulin I have never really been impressed with, there is nothing that insulin adds that builds muscle directly, what it does is shuttle nutrients into cells, the problem with that is it is more efficient at doing that with dietary fat than carbohydrates, this means for many that the "GAIN" is fat and water rather than muscle.
Plus many use Insulin wrong by changing the diet to suit the dose instead of the other way round, again resulting in fat gain.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Popeye66 said:


> How long you intend staying on it? My sleep is shocking and has been for ages so interested on how you get on with it.


 I imported 200iu from China. I'm going to see what happens over the course of the next 2-3 weeks at 4iu weekdays and go from there.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> I imported 200iu from China. I'm going to see what happens over the course of the next 2-3 weeks at 4iu weekdays and go from there.


 If you are using just for gen health benefits then you can get away with 3-4iu EOD. This is what I do. As above, I def feel its kept me more youthful looking and aided recovery with deeper sleep


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

For muscle mass and fat loss, no

For recovery, injury repair, anti aging/skin/intellect, perhaps yes


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks. I was going to do 5iu m/w/f but on recommendation decided to try every weekday to start and see how I get on. I suspect that I'll try a few different days and dosages before I'm finished



Cronus said:


> kept me more youthful looking


 That ship has probably sailed for me, ha ha


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

@Bensif what do you think about this quote I've just found? Any truth in it?

ive just had a bad flare up in 1st time in ages so interested in your thoughts.

Human growth hormone combined with a high-protein diet significantly eases the symptoms of Crohn's disease.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Popeye66 said:


> @Bensif what do you think about this quote I've just found? Any truth in it?
> 
> ive just had a bad flare up in 1st time in ages so interested in your thoughts.
> 
> Human growth hormone combined with a high-protein diet significantly eases the symptoms of Crohn's disease.


 This, along with the potential skin improvements and potential anti ageing are the reasons I'd really like to try it, but mostly for the supposed crohns benefits. GH can't be any worse than half the s**t the doctors tell us to take !


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Popeye66 said:


> @Bensif what do you think about this quote I've just found? Any truth in it?
> 
> ive just had a bad flare up in 1st time in ages so interested in your thoughts.
> 
> Human growth hormone combined with a high-protein diet significantly eases the symptoms of Crohn's disease.


 It works but protein only. My protocol for a very bad flare up is fast for 3-5 days until bleeding / bowel movements subside.

Introduce protein only in the form of white fish and chicken breast (heavily salted).

Add in 2-4iu pharma growth.

when having a single bowel movement per day, introduce carbs from rice only. From there is straight forward and I remove the HGH after about 4 weeks.

With that said, the above works WITHOUT HGH too.

In terms maintaining remission, the growth has less of an impact than the diet does. I haven't used growth for some one now and maintain remission via diet only. Been in remission since September.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been using HGH for a few years now and tbh I haven't seen any big changes . I still cycle it 2-3 months on and a couple of weeks off to resentisize. I like the muscle fullness, vascularity and that I practice intermittent fasting it I think it goes well with it. I need to use peptides with it as it negatively effects my sleep but il be on this for as long as I can afford it unfortunately.


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Bensif said:


> It works but protein only. My protocol for a very bad flare up is fast for 3-5 days until bleeding / bowel movements subside.
> 
> Introduce protein only in the form of white fish and chicken breast (heavily salted).
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Bensif said:


> It works but protein only. My protocol for a very bad flare up is fast for 3-5 days until bleeding / bowel movements subside.
> 
> Introduce protein only in the form of white fish and chicken breast (heavily salted).
> 
> ...


 Are you off meds? I dropped azathioprine at the start of the pandemic and doubt I'll go back on. I've been in remission for years on it though since my op so a flare is always in the back of my mind


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Youdontknowme said:


> Are you off meds? I dropped azathioprine at the start of the pandemic and doubt I'll go back on. I've been in remission for years on it though since my op so a flare is always in the back of my mind


 I'm only on mesalazine but 4.8g per day. It seems to work but the dose becomes less effective the longer I use it. It's useless for getting into remission.

Azathioprine works but it's not a drug I want to be on again. Took me over a year to regain normal WBC after suffering neutropenia.


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Youdontknowme said:


> Are you off meds? I dropped azathioprine at the start of the pandemic and doubt I'll go back on. I've been in remission for years on it though since my op so a flare is always in the back of my mind


 Why you drop azathioprine?

im on same so curious.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Popeye66 said:


> Why you drop azathioprine?
> 
> im on same so curious.


 Well, I've been on it for best part of 5 years so was considering coming off anyway. Then With the pandemic I thought I'd may as well try get my immune system back on track, spoke to my consultant about it and he was happy for to come off or stay on.

I may regret coming off, may not. Time will tell


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Youdontknowme said:


> Well, I've been on it for best part of 5 years so was considering coming off anyway. Then With the pandemic I thought I'd may as well try get my immune system back on track, spoke to my consultant about it and he was happy for to come off or stay on.
> 
> I may regret coming off, may not. Time will tell


 Keep us informed on how you get on mate.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Popeye66 said:


> Keep us informed on how you get on mate.


 Will do, I've been off about 5 months now. How long you been on it? Have you had any side effects? I met a bloke in hospital who'd been on it for years and had huge holes in his face from skin cancer!


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Been on for just over 5 years, not had any sides from it.

Also take Humeira once a fortnight.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Popeye66 said:


> Been on for just over 5 years, not had any sides from it.
> 
> Also take Humeira once a fortnight.


 I think biologicals will be next for me from what the doc said a few years back. As long as I don't have to touch pred again (I should be so lucky) I don't really mind


----------



## Rwhulkster (Jul 21, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> Just started 4iu Monday to Friday. If I get slightly improved sleep and better appetite I'll be happy as both and the latter in particular are something that I struggle with.
> 
> At 47 I might benefit more than younger users and I will update on anything else which I will see as a bonus. Some would argue that I'd be better off with mk677 but the blood sugar and lethargy stories I read put me off that one.
> 
> I did manage 1700 cals for breakfast this morning so early signs are encouraging.


 Would be great too see your thoughts and results being 50 myself I am very interested in running some pharma GH on training days only , from what my research has shown it is certainly us older gents that really notice the benefits ?


----------



## Alibab2001 (May 2, 2014)

Rwhulkster said:


> Would be great too see your thoughts and results being 50 myself I am very interested in running some pharma GH on training days only , from what my research has shown it is certainly us older gents that really notice the benefits ?


 Agreed - I will be running 5iu 3 x week (training days)...being almost 50 myself I want to see the impacts(if any) on skin/joints/recovery/ etc etc.......start next week alongside an increase in calories. Cycle will stay the same (400mg test c and 200mg mast e per week).


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Youdontknowme said:


> I think biologicals will be next for me from what the doc said a few years back. As long as I don't have to touch pred again (I should be so lucky) I don't really mind


 What do you do for pain relief?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Popeye66 said:


> What do you do for pain relief?


 Nothing usually As everything I've tried doesn't work. Nearly every flare I have had I Ground it out until pred starts to work then get back on meds like sulfasalazene or similar until I end up giving them up.

A couple of times the pain has been that bad I've ended up in hospital , oramorph does the trick then, the last time I was in they cut away a load of small bowel after 3 weeks of IV pred and oramorph then sent me away on aza. That was around 4/5 years ago now


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Youdontknowme said:


> Nothing usually As everything I've tried doesn't work. Nearly every flare I have had I Ground it out until pred starts to work then get back on meds like sulfasalazene or similar until I end up giving them up.
> 
> A couple of times the pain has been that bad I've ended up in hospital , oramorph does the trick then, the last time I was in they cut away a load of small bowel after 3 weeks of IV pred and oramorph then sent me away on aza. That was around 4/5 years ago now


 Same for me as well, I used to be able to get oramorph but they won't prescribe it me now. Fvck..g c..ts lol.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Popeye66 said:


> Same for me as well, I used to be able to get oramorph but they won't prescribe it me now. Fvck..g c..ts lol.


 Same. Gotta get yourself in a&e for that. To be fair I normally suffer at home when I flare and just get a prescription for whatever I need, if it's a bad one next time I might just get myself straight in a&e. Loads of other sufferers do. That IV pred gives me proper roid rage though haha


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

I am mid 50s so would love to give this a go just the once to see if it can make a difference to this rapidly ageing body.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

albatross said:


> I am mid 50s so would love to give this a go just the once to see if it can make a difference to this rapidly ageing body.


 You would be better served using GHRP/GHRH before bed its cheaper and more reliable as it releases your own HGH


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> You would be better served using GHRP/GHRH before bed its cheaper and more reliable as it releases your own HGH


 I have tried them in the past from purepetides but results were minimal

Maybe I should give them another go


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

albatross said:


> I have tried them in the past from purepetides but results were minimal
> 
> Maybe I should give them another go


 just like HGH, it all depends on the expectations you set and the time frame you give, peptides in my opinion after years of using them will do very little if anything for muscle growth, will help with fat loss alongside a lower calorie nutritional plan.

Peptides (i mean the GHRH/GHRP range) are best used for longevity reasons so the results will come in time and will be subtle but they will appear.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

albatross said:


> I have tried them in the past from purepetides but results were minimal


 What results did you experience and what results were you expecting?


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

I will give them another go then I think. Not interested in any muscle building effect at my age I am just looking for the longevity benefits.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> What results did you experience and what results were you expecting?


 I was looking for a little help on fat loss and some skin and well being benefits as well. To be honest it probably did give me some of that but at 100 a month using ipamorelin and mod grf a few times a day I couldn't justify the cost or the ball ache of sticking pins in myself all day.

Maybe I should just do it once a day before bed - that could be long term sustainable.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

@Sasnak

How's the HGH going mate? Any noticeable improvements health wise?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ironman TS said:


> @Sasnak
> 
> How's the HGH going mate? Any noticeable improvements health wise?


 None at all. I'm just over halfway through 200iu.

Waste of money from what I can see.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> None at all. I'm just over halfway through 200iu.
> 
> Waste of money from what I can see.


 That's a shame mate - was starting to hope it might help with joint issues and tendinitis.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ironman TS said:


> That's a shame mate - was starting to hope it might help with joint issues and tendinitis.


 It probably would if used long term


----------



## SwoleVan (Jul 2, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> It probably would if used long term


 So you started 4iu MWF and now every weekday? For 200iu, is that then something like 10 weeks you've been on? And no positives?

Ive been scaling up from 1iu first 10 days, 2iu EOD now in wk 3 and its pharma (well hopefully!) What are you using? Ive definitely been sleeping better, slight tingles in the hands on occasion when outstretched but a lack of bloodflow to certain areas randomly :huh:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

SwoleVan said:


> And no positives?


 Nope. 4iu mon to friday. I actually sacked it off last week and now have more energy in the day so feeling sleepy is the only thing I've noticed.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Split it 2x daily guys. IGF 1 goes up 25-50 percent


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Nope. 4iu mon to friday. I actually sacked it off last week and now have more energy in the day so feeling sleepy is the only thing I've noticed.


 I'm glad I found this. Being mid 40's I've constantly got some injury or something bothering me it's very frustrating so was considering it for recovery.

The guy that owns the gym suggested 2.5iu a day but it works out pretty expensive. I've got tons of experience with gear but am a total noob when it comes to hgh


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I'm glad I found this. Being mid 40's I've constantly got some injury or something bothering me it's very frustrating so was considering it for recovery.
> 
> The guy that owns the gym suggested 2.5iu a day but it works out pretty expensive. I've got tons of experience with gear but am a total noob when it comes to hgh


 Same. Genuinely considered a long term low dose regime to help with wear and tear. Been put off entirely.


----------

